# Round Two, Tampa Bay spring Drum



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Dude...next weekend! I better get the invite!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! That is awesome. Its fishing reports and great photography like this that keep me the forum. Thank you!!!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How long will the big drum stick around? I might give it a go this week.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Jealous.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I passed a blue and cream Lostmen on the way back from St. Pete beach Saturday...was that you?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes. Ted Peters smoked mullet is the only way to finish out a day like that! If ya haven't tried it yer they are awesome. Cash only but you can't get a colder beer.


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

GOOOD fishn  Smoked mullet ;D ANNNd cold beer I'm starting to get the shakes!  Nice Pic's WTG man


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Beautiful ride you got there. Love that color combo. How does the Lostmen handle Tampa Bay?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks. If you use the boat for what it's purpose is, (shallow water polling with 3 people for long periods of time) it's perfect. Of you plan on running the beach every day for poonage you might be a little disapointed. For Tampa bay it excells in going and pissing off kayak anglers who think the super skinny stuff is reserved foe them.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that looks easier than shooting fish in a barrel  ;D nice work


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

bro....those are some big freakin fish!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice work man!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's really cool, they have a little prehistoric look to them too.  

as an aside, I think its amazing they stay schooled up so well with all that fishing pressure.  :-?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man! I know I'm reading these reports in reverse, but you're just tearing them up! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

